# Operating an Internet Business from Pegeng



## reach4stars (Aug 19, 2013)

Currently live in New York and have not yet visited Penang; yet am keenly interested in visiting soon to checkout retirement options. Recently spent 3 weeks in the Philippines - three Islands - several months ago so I have some experience and expectations of the region. I have an internet-based business (clients in South Africa, India and USA). The business can be conducted from a laptop yet high speed internet is mission critical. 

Questions:
1. Are there an obvious issues with my plan from your experience in Penang?
2. Can anyone connect me with others who are choosing to work in semi-retirement?
3. What levels of internet speed are available and cost?
4. How's the golf in Penang? Is is affordable?

Any insight to any of the questions will be most appreciated.

Sincerely,
Bob


----------



## lousy.engineer (Aug 15, 2013)

> 1. Are there an obvious issues with my plan from your experience in Penang?


The next question is how much are you earning from your online business annually or monthly in order to live here? Are you coming here with a family? I think if you are making more than USD3000/month, which translates to about >MYR9600 (which easily eclipse the wages of most locals here), you should be doing very fine. Food is cheap here, accommodation cost would depends on which part of Penang you're planning to stay.



> 3. What levels of internet speed are available and cost?


I presumed you're referring to fixed Internet line. Highest quoted Internet speed from one of the telecommunication companies here is at 20 GB. This is a fiber optic line, cost about MYR249/month, which translates to about USD77/month. Cellular Internet plan would be expensive but still affordable, but speed would be little bit slower.



> 4. How's the golf in Penang? Is is affordable?


There's one golf course in Penang called Bukit Jambul Country Club (google it as I'm unable to post any link in the forum). I'm told there is quite a number of Japanese expats in that club.


----------



## reach4stars (Aug 19, 2013)

Thanks for taking time to respond in a detailed way to my questions. The information you provided is quite helpful.

My income fluctuates between 4-6K/month on average with plans to expand my client base in APAC. At this point I will be traveling as a single male without family. The fiber optic service sounds nearly as good as my Verizon here in NY at 25 GB. It is what is called a triple play: phone, internet and TV for less than $100/mo.

Would like to plan a visit in early 2014 for 6 to 8 weeks. Any suggestions or pointers about where I might look for an affordable and suitable accommodation which would provided privacy and adequate connectivity?

Sincerely,
Bob


----------



## lousy.engineer (Aug 15, 2013)

> My income fluctuates between 4-6K/month on average with plans to expand my client base in APAC. At this point I will be traveling as a single male without family.


That's a very good income and more importantly you're your own boss 



> Would like to plan a visit in early 2014 for 6 to 8 weeks. Any suggestions or pointers about where I might look for an affordable and suitable accommodation which would provided privacy and adequate connectivity?


6 to 8 weeks stay is not exactly a short stay and hotel room rates here are not exactly cheap (at least for most locals). There are a lot of choices here when it comes to hotel, some facing the beaches in some areas like Batu Ferringhi or some budget hotels in Georgetown area (Penang's town, Penang is a state). There's also a Hard Rock Hotel over here. Just google around.

What prompted you to look at Penang if you don't mind disclose?


----------



## reach4stars (Aug 19, 2013)

Yes, in a real sense I'm my own boss and have been for over 30 years...yet as you can appreciate clients have the ultimate say and determine my standard of living via the privilage of their repeat business. 

As background I'm a consultant, trainer and coach in the organisation improvement area (business). In 2008 I started a company called Workplace Stars. After 5 1/2 of building an application it is slowly beginning to take hold.

What draws me to Malaysia is its, beauty, diversity, climate, use of English language and cost of living. Having enjoyed attending my nephew's wedding in the Philippines last December triggered this exploration. I've also researched Panama, yet not speaking Spanish is a huge drawback. What drew you to Malaysia?

It seems that getting temporary and affordable lodging might be more challenging than expected.

If you don't mind me asking, do you have a car? Are you participating in MM2H?

Kind regards, Bob


----------



## lousy.engineer (Aug 15, 2013)

> What drew you to Malaysia?


Truth to be told, I'm actually a local here. Ironically, I could be looking forward to move to USA next year if my diversity visa application works out, which is why I'm joining this forum (Moving to America board). 
Back to your case (if you allow me to promote more about Penang ), if you're in semi-retirement mode, Penang should suit you fine, life here is quite laid back although there's a lot of tech companies (i.e. Intel, Bosch, Motorola, etc) over here. Penang is also near to Thailand, locals here like to go to Hatyai (near Thai border) for a short vacation occasionally. Penang has an International airport that connects directly to several big cities like Bangkok, Singapore, Hong Kong, Macau and even Taipei. Expat scene here should be very lively as I heard it mouth to mouth (i.e. British retirees came here to escape their winter and Japanese came here due to very low cost of living compare to Japan).



> It seems that getting temporary and affordable lodging might be more challenging than expected.


I'm pointing out at staying in hotel since they are comfortable and have free wifi connectivity (something you need for your online business). A casual check on room rates here vary from MYR320 to a few thousand ringgits a night. That means you could be forking out at least USD120/night. 
Another option is to look at short term apartment rental, try go to a site called iBilik (locals advertise their apartments / rooms for rental). However the potential drawback for this sort of places is that they may not provide you wifi. But even then, you can still buy yourself a Starbuck coffee and sit in the shop to access their wifi, which is normally free. Free wifi is quite accessible in most food and beverage shops here.



> Are you participating in MM2H?


I'm surprise that you're aware of this program, you must have done a lot of homework then. I suggest you do some search on this forum about Penang or look out at other expat forums for some ideas; this board (Malaysia expat) is kind of quiet.


----------



## reach4stars (Aug 19, 2013)

Hello "lousy.engineer," and sorry for the delay in responding back... a crush of work projects took priority.

Please let me know if I can be of help or assistance in your desire to move to the USA. What part of the United States are you interested in?

Really appreciate the website you provided to check out places to stay. Since you have local knowledge would you be interested in helping me sort out a place to stay. Of course I would provide a reasonable finder's fee. 

What is your opinion of Langkawi as a place to "semi-retire?"

King regards, Bob


----------



## lousy.engineer (Aug 15, 2013)

Hi Bob,



> Please let me know if I can be of help or assistance in your desire to move to the USA.


I really appreciate your offer of help here. However, I'm still in the midst of waiting to see if I get my turn to be interviewed at local US embassy over here. 
I've been selected for diversity visa year 2014, the processing period of such visa is between Oct 2013 till Oct 2014. So, it's still too early to know if I really get to go there, provided they have not run out of visas to be given out (there's a quota of 50000/year). So I'm here twiddling my fingers and waiting.



> What part of the United States are you interested in?


Since I'm in technology/engineering areas, I'm looking forward to explore states that have thriving engineering companies such as California, Texas, Arizona and Washington. What do you think of these places, have you stay in those states before? And by the way, I've been to US several times in my life, few states I have been to were California, Colorado and New York (NYC to be specific). Of course going there as a tourist/business traveler is very different when one is working / staying there permanently.



> Since you have local knowledge would you be interested in helping me sort out a place to stay. Of course I would provide a reasonable finder's fee.


I couldn't send you any private message (because you haven't post 5 messages on the board). Once you have posted 5 messages, you may be able to Private Message me.



> What is your opinion of Langkawi as a place to "semi-retire?"


Langkawi is an island near another state in M'sia called Kedah. It's about a 3 hours journey from Penang port via ferry (yes, you can travel there from Penang). I have been there once on a short vacation, staying few days over here. My impression of Langkawi is that it's a pretty quiet place, there is a town over there called Kuah. I seldom hear people or expats wanting to stay there permanently because I think there aren't a lot of infrastructure over there (big hospital, shopping complexes, etc). Staying there for a short period of time is OK, but that place is just not happening enough and you could likely ended up bored as time goes by. But that's my opinion


----------



## reach4stars (Aug 19, 2013)

Howdy, perhaps as we keep communicating I'll breakthrough the minimum threshold which will allow us to privately email each other-smile.

Too bad I don't work for the U.S. State Department. By my standard, you would certainty qualify in the top 50K from a friendly, helpful perspective! Hope your twiddling my fingers don't develop calluses. Best of luck, my fingers are crossed for you to received good news. 

I live on Long Island outside of New York City. About 1.1 hrs train into Penn Station.

You are well traveled then in the USA! The West Coast of the United States is beautiful as you know. I've visited every State except Alaska (Hawaii 3x). Graduated from High School in Northern California and also attended college in Southern California before completing two degrees at the University of Nebraska-Lincoln. If you are interested in Engineering perhaps you should change your UN to 'outstanding.engineer.' (smile)

Appreciate your local perspective on Langkawi. I'd certainty like to visit the Island while in Penang.

How soon do you think I should start my search for a place to stay in Jan-Febr of 2014?

Kind regards, Bob


----------



## lousy.engineer (Aug 15, 2013)

> I'll breakthrough the minimum threshold which will allow us to privately email each other-smile.


Just sent you a private message.



> Best of luck, my fingers are crossed for you to received good news.


Thanks. I read somewhere that US immigration policy is _designed to keep foreigners out_. Maybe there's some truths to it.



> I live on Long Island outside of New York City. About 1.1 hrs train into Penn Station.


I've been to NYC during the fall, and I couldn't stand the cold winter there. Are you trying to escape the cold weather too? 



> The West Coast of the United States is beautiful as you know.


But it's also one of the more expensive region in USA since these places are highly desirable (nice weather too!). Places like San Jose, San Francisco (where most tech companies are) are expensive to stay.



> ...before completing two degrees at the University of Nebraska-Lincoln.


I realized quite a lot of professional Americans have double degrees (which is very uncommon over here).



> How soon do you think I should start my search for a place to stay in Jan-Febr of 2014?


You can start searching now, no harm to be early since we're almost into the final quarter of the year! Jan/Feb 2014 is a pretty good time since Malaysia's ethnic Chinese celebrate their Lunar New Year, should be very happening in Penang!


----------



## reach4stars (Aug 19, 2013)

Received your email and responded back with my direct email address with contact details.

Early Fall weather here in southern New York is really beautiful, yet as it turn late November/December the late Fall weather is more like full on winter! Yes, want to escape the winters and have a more relaxing (as you say laid back) experience of like going forward.

My hunch is that the primary objective of all immigration departments is to act as a filter, rather than a sponge...the USA being no exception, yet many, many things changed since 9/11--not good changes.

Yes, tech-oriented areas like Silicon Valley are going to be RED-CIRCLED expensive. Sure is beautiful country though...

Will begin to look for a place to stay and look forward to any assistance or pointers you might be willing to offer.

Kind regards, Bob


----------



## shalini16 (Sep 10, 2013)

reach4stars said:


> Currently live in New York and have not yet visited Penang; yet am keenly interested in visiting soon to checkout retirement options. Recently spent 3 weeks in the Philippines - three Islands - several months ago so I have some experience and expectations of the region. I have an internet-based business (clients in South Africa, India and USA). The business can be conducted from a laptop yet high speed internet is mission critical.
> 
> Questions:
> 1. Are there an obvious issues with my plan from your experience in Penang?
> ...



hi,
i am planning to stay with my hubby at kedah malaysia for 2 years and having internet base business which has clients throughout the world. income is around 1500 USD , transactions are done in indian banks in rupee. i want to know like if i continue my same job at malaysia and use their internet facility, am i liable to pay any kind of taxes? or do i need to disclose to anyone about my work? please reply


----------



## lousy.engineer (Aug 15, 2013)

shalini16 said:


> hi,
> i am planning to stay with my hubby at kedah malaysia for 2 years and having internet base business which has clients throughout the world. income is around 1500 USD , transactions are done in indian banks in rupee. i want to know like if i continue my same job at malaysia and use their internet facility, am i liable to pay any kind of taxes? or do i need to disclose to anyone about my work? please reply


Since this is an online business, it's quite a grey area. I supposed if you don't derive the income from M'sia, you shouldn't be paying tax to M'sia. However, taxation is a complex issue, so this is just my guess. It'll probably be better for you to ask advise from tax consultant in your country.


----------

